#ubuntu-learning 2009-07-20
<DoctorMO> pleia2: ping
<pleia2> DoctorMO: pong
<DoctorMO> pleia2: hey, I wanted you to give me some feedback on my 23rd revision to the foss guide I posted to today's blog post
<Severity1> oh! hi pleia2 and DoctorMO
<pleia2> DoctorMO: sure, I'll take a look (might have to wait until this afternoon though, I'm a bit swamped at work)
<pleia2> g'day Severity1
<DoctorMO> pleia2: no problem
<Severity1> :)
<pleia2> oh yeah, we have a meeting in ~5 hours
<pleia2> I won't be able to make it, have a work obligation that has me a bit overwhelmed so I need to play some catch-up this evening
#ubuntu-learning 2009-07-21
<bodhi_zazen> 'lo everyone =)
<DoctorMO> hey bodhi_zazen
<GaryY_> r my messages being seen?
<GaryY_> is anyone online?
<DoctorMO> GaryY_: I see you
<DoctorMO> pleia2, Vantrax, bodhi_zazen:
<Vantrax> yo
<DoctorMO> Do we have an agenda for this meetng this evening?
<Vantrax> in theory...
<DoctorMO> We have bodi and pleia confirmed as not making it, so I'm just pondering
<Vantrax> i have nothing to report
<Vantrax> and elmo is an elusive individual
<Vantrax> im going to be trying to finish the theme this weekend too
<DoctorMO> OK, no updates on themes from me, stalled by lack of know how re moodle and php
<DoctorMO> Although I do really want to get the header fixed so it floats in a nice way.
<Vantrax> also, in 3-4 weeks ill be free to do alot more, ill be home for 2-3 months on nappy changing leave
<Vantrax> header fixed?? whats wrong with it?
<Vantrax> I do need to change that mouseover to a brown ... that blue is shocking
<DoctorMO> Vantrax: I have some new ideas I want to try out, nothing is wrong with it currently. My foot in mount.
<Vantrax> ahh
<Vantrax> cool:P
<Vantrax> im just going to get this version working well, then we have lots of time to tweak and test.
<DoctorMO> The idea is to have the block part of it as the banner and then the part that pops out of it, have that float downwards into the menu.
<Vantrax> ooh..
<Vantrax> nice idea
 * Vantrax thinks its beyond my current abilities
<DoctorMO> No meeting then?
<DoctorMO> Doesn't look like it, it was on for 25 mins ago right?
<DoctorMO> And our meeting chair (cprofit) and meeting date organiser (pleia2) are both away
<bodhi_zazen> did the meeting happen yesterday ?
<pleia2> nope, skipped it since not enough people were around
<DoctorMO> Aye
<DoctorMO> No meeting
<DoctorMO> No meeting organisers
<pleia2> and I promised Dougie that our next meeting would be earlier :)
#ubuntu-learning 2009-07-23
<bodhi_zazen> Vantrax: boo !
<bodhi_zazen> this channel seems quiet, too quiet
<Vantrax> bah
<Vantrax> you made me spill my coffee:P
<Vantrax> 3-4 weeks and ill be on nappy changing leave so Ill have plenty of time to work on the theme, and get the site up
<Vantrax> I think we need to get things moving again
<bodhi_zazen> +1
<bodhi_zazen> sorry 'bout the coffee
<bodhi_zazen> =)
<bodhi_zazen> do we have a draft of a draft of proposed courses yet ?
<bodhi_zazen> Vantrax: you interested in this perhaps : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Learning/Structure ?
<Vantrax> bodhi have you looked at the program links of the wiki page?
<bodhi_zazen> no, I was about to =)
<bodhi_zazen> where is that Vantrax ?
<bodhi_zazen> Or do you mean the big buttons on the main wiki page ?
<Vantrax> yeah, the big buttons
<bodhi_zazen> OK, yea I will look at those
<bodhi_zazen> I thought yo were referring to one big page that listed everything =)
<bodhi_zazen> Vantrax: I need to give you ssh access to the UCLP server
<bodhi_zazen> do you want to use the same key you have on the test server ?
<Vantrax> sure
<bodhi_zazen> Or do you want separate keys ?
<Vantrax> same one is easier
#ubuntu-learning 2009-07-24
<Severity1> Saj0577: you are right
<Severity1> weeeeh!
<Saj0577> ;)
<dinda> http://shop.canonical.com/index.php?cPath=21
<dinda> for anyone wanting to take the paid version of the online training course for System Administrators
<pleia2> cool, thanks for the link dinda :)
<pleia2> so... we're looking at another 3-4 weeks at least before the moodle site is ready theme-wise? is there other stuff that needs to be done to get that ready?
<pleia2> and we should all look and comment on bodhi's team structure this weekend
 * pleia2 supposes she should mail the list
<doctormo> pleia2: I think we should
<dinda> pleia2: mailing list is good
<doctormo> pleia2: the problem is a lack of enertia is slowing potential participation even further.
<dinda> pleia2: I've tried to direct even more people who want to do screencasts over here
<doctormo> pleia2: I'm worried
<pleia2> doctormo: agreed, it's actually getting a bit frustrating for me :\
<pleia2> dinda: oh great, thanks
<dinda> I think once there is some content up, it will help get folks restarted
<pleia2> I'll draft an email after work outlining what we need right now, these constant stalls with licensing and now with team structure need to stop happening ;)
<doctormo> I've got my responsibilities now to make this sys-admin course, so it will be made. question of uploading it the moodle
 * pleia2 nods
<doctormo> 2 seconds are done (well draft done and taught once) and at least 8 sectons to go (1 per week)
<dinda> yes, I've been having more than my share of moodle issues on my own servers
<doctormo> sections*
<pleia2> who here is our moodle expert, anyway?
<doctormo> pleia2: do we have one?
<pleia2> I don't know :)
<dinda> I thought bodhi was an expert on the sys admin side anyways
<pleia2> yeah, he's the expert on getting it installed and deployed
<pleia2> not so much with moodle specifics
<dinda> I thought moodle was pretty straight forward but then I've used a ton of similar systems, and I've been told it's not so obvious to folks new to the LMS world that it's not
<dinda> Can I get you folks opinion on the state of screencasts.ubuntu.com?
 * dinda goes to see if Popey is available for a quick chat
<dinda> okay, I'm excited again - there is some light at the end of the tunnel for me finally having some time to play on community things again!
<doctormo> dinda: you didn't have time before? Everything is alright?
<dinda> doctormo: i've been SWAMPED with daily work and all my free time with home repair after last year's hurricane hit
<doctormo> Ah
<dinda> but now both are easing up
<doctormo> Weclome back dinda!
<dinda> so I may have evenings and weekends again - I'm very excited as you can tell
<dinda> I may even go fishing this weekend - woohoo!
 * dinda looks longing out the window at the gulf of mexico
<doctormo> dinda: the gulf giveth, the gulf taketh away
<dinda> doctormo: yeah - my old water heater is out there somewhere ;)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-learning to: Ubuntu Community Learning Project | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Learning | Next Meeting: Tuesday July 27th @ 6pm EDT (22:00 UTC July 27th) | Support in #ubuntu
#ubuntu-learning 2009-07-25
<doctormo> pleia2: Thanks for sending the email
<doctormo> OK that's potty
<doctormo> The ULCP mailing list is asking me as a list admin to aprove my own email, which it's blocked, because it's a moderated list
<pleia2> it shouldn't be
<doctormo> And yet I don't have a password to admin the list..
<pleia2> hrm, I need to unmod this then, I thought I did that...
<pleia2> oh, just you and matt were moderated
<pleia2> probably because you subbed before we unmoderated it
<doctormo> Ah ok
<bodhi_zazen> pleia2: nice e-mail you sent to the team =)
#ubuntu-learning 2009-07-26
<ongun> hi
<ongun> who can help to me
#ubuntu-learning 2010-07-26
<doctormo> cjohnston: As a favour, could you go to http://art.ubuntu-owl.org/ and submit a piece of work? any svg will be fine.
<cjohnston> your wanting my work?
<cjohnston> doctormo: ^
<doctormo> cjohnston: Just your test please.
<cjohnston> oh.. not something to keep on there
<cjohnston> admin, setup a new users page :-P
<cjohnston> doctormo: done
<doctormo> cjohnston: Great, although something is causing a mystery javascript error, are you any good at js?
<cjohnston> nope
<cjohnston> :-/
<doctormo> bah
<doctormo> Are you getting the same error?
<cjohnston> im not seeing any errors
 * cjohnston is off for a bit
#ubuntu-learning 2013-07-22
<Marteau> hi
